# A Simpler 4 Look Last Layer - FIXLL



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 3, 2016)

I put together a 4 Look Last Layer method called FIXLL with the goal of using the fewest number of algorithms to memorize instead of 16 (sometimes) unrelated ones.

I was thinking about beginners who aren't interested or inclined to learn all the algs for full OLL and/or PLL yet,
but still want to use something that would be faster than a beginner method while starting off with easy memorization.

It uses only 9 main algorithms to complete the last layer in at most 4 steps.
For Corner OLL/PLL: 3 algs (a sune and 2 triggers, and variations/combinations of them).
Then 6 algs for Edge OLL/PLL using memorable, fun and fast middle slice algs!

http://solvexio.cf/app/#/FIXLL_OnePage

Let me know your thoughts please, and how you think someone at that level could benefit.


----------



## sub20oneday (Aug 3, 2016)

looks good but there must be reason noone uses it ill let the other people confirm or rip you apart


----------



## Teoidus (Aug 5, 2016)

sub20oneday said:


> looks good but there must be reason noone uses it ill let the other people confirm or rip you apart



Umm, this is fine. It's a very clever way of teaching a small set of triggers that branch out into fairly standard 2-look OLL and PLL algorithms (Except for the M2 F2 in Z perm). Admittedly he's teaching more CFCE than CFOP but like, this beginner method gets you cross, basic F2L, M fingertricks, and OLL and PLL algorithms that'll never be redundant or useless like R D R' D'. Personally I would teach E perm instead of Y and express it in terms of commutators so one could learn D fingertricks and commutators at the same time, but this itself is pretty damn good.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for taking a look at it Teoidus and for the feedback. Yes, I think it could be classified as either CFCE or CFOP, since the edge steps use M slices the corners are preserved.

For the Z perm I chose M2 U' M2 U' M2 F2 M2 F2 because it has repetitive pattern.
It's cousin is decent too, but I didn't like the cube rotation: M2 U' M2 U' x M2 U2 M2 U2

Thanks for pointing out the Y perm, I had that mislabeled on there... it's actually an E perm.


----------



## SenorJuan (Aug 5, 2016)

If this is aimed at beginners, then finger-tricks shouldn't feature in the method. Especially M/M' slice turns, which are still fun and fast when done the old-school (r R') way.

Were you intending this to lead on to the 'Guus' corners then edges method, or were you thinking of it as complete as described?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 6, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> If this is aimed at beginners, then finger-tricks shouldn't feature in the method. Especially M/M' slice turns, which are still fun and fast when done the old-school (r R') way.


I say finger tricks should be featured in the method, as that is super important... M Slice turns are also very important in Speedsolving, although somewhat optional.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 8, 2016)

I didn't consider M/M' to be finger tricks, but I could be persuaded on an M2. 

SenorJuan, I am intending this to mostly be a first foray into 4LLL for beginners, but with a "bring your own F2L". So in that sense, it's a complete method.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Jan 23, 2018)

This FIXLL method for 4LLL is now in the Solvexio app as step-by-step slides for easier viewing.

http://solvexio.cf/app/#/FIXLL_Step-by-Step


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 23, 2018)

> There are 16 algorithms
> It's not called FIXLL, it's called 4LLL so please don't take credit for that.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 23, 2018)

Solvador Cubi said:


> For the Z perm I chose M2 U' M2 U' M2 F2 M2 F2 because it has repetitive pattern.
> It's cousin is decent too, but I didn't like the cube rotation: M2 U' M2 U' x M2 U2 M2 U2


You can also do: M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Jan 23, 2018)

Sajwo said:


> > There are 16 algorithms
> > It's not called FIXLL, it's called 4LLL so please don't take credit for that.



I'm not trying to take credit for finding that there are 16 (2-Look) Last Layer cases that a 3x3 cube can be in for CFOP.
I am presenting FIXLL as a way to learn only 9 specific and similar algs to solve those 16 4LLL cases.


Cubed Cuber, thanks... I'll try that one out as well and see what I think of it.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 15, 2019)

Since this is one one of my most viewed posts, I should give a new URL link since my other domain expired.

All of my Info sheets (including FIXLL) can be see on a google drive through this link:
http://tinyurl.com/solvexio 


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you for this. This is a great bridge from beginner method to full CFOP, with algs that don't have to be discarded as one improves. Great work and thank you for advancing the community.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 15, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> Thank you for this. This is a great bridge from beginner method to full CFOP, with algs that don't have to be discarded as one improves. Great work and thank you for advancing the community.



You're welcome and thanks for taking a look at it!

Your assessment is correct about it being a bridge toward full CFOP, that's how i started years ago, and thought it could be helpful for others.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 15, 2019)

R U R’ U’ is easy move?


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 15, 2019)

HaHa, yeah!  

I was teaching some kids this method at the time of making this PDF.
Since that sequence solves the "easy" case for CE placement, I listed it as easy instead of sexy.


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 15, 2019)

My son is 7. It's the "righty alg" in our house.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

